# Simultaneous Beans



## lostaquarium (Mar 2, 2011)

How many bags of beans do you have open at the same time? I tend to use up one before I buy another, to avoid it going too far past it's optimum life, and to avoid wasting any. Even then, it takes me about a month to get through a 250g bag.

If you're someone who orders a bag a week (e.g. if you have the Has Beans subscription) is it because you're in a family of coffee drinkers? Or you don't mind throwing away unused beans?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well I tend to use a 250g bag every two weeks. When I get towards the end, I order more from HasBean and when they've arrived, I tend to use Costa coffee beans whilst waiting for my beans to reach 5 - 6 days post roast.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I normally have 1 or 2 bags on the go. 1 for espresso, and 1 for filter

With roughly 15 double espressos in a 250g bag thats about a weeks worth if there are 2 people drinking 2 coffees each per day

What's your preferred brewing method? Espresso or Filter?


----------



## lostaquarium (Mar 2, 2011)

Filter - french press. I usually drink 2 cups of coffee a day, but 1 of those is bought from the Costa at my workplace (i.e. doesn't come from my own coffee supply). I use a heaped tablespoon per cup.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I usual get through a 250g bag a week, with generally 2 open at once. My wife has an occasional latte, but I drink most of it myself - averaging a couple of drinks a day at about 18 - 21g per drink


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I roast a half pound of beans at least every other day, sometimes more frequently, and generally aim to have two lots of roast beans maturing so that I don't need to use them until they are around 3 days old. (I really don't know where it all goes, as I don't think that I drink that much. Could it be the espresso gnomes at work during the night, or perhaps my cat has figured out the mysteries of the E-61 grouphead?)


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I find that the in my mug subscription is bang on what i use. Generally i make 2-4 drinks for other people in a week, the rest is 2 - 3 cups from the aeropress each day at work and latte / espresso at the weekend.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I only open one bad at a time. Usually do about 250-300g a week. Sometimes if I don't have enough in a bag to make a double I'll save the beans and run a few through every morning before grinding the new beans. Seems to get rid of the stale grinds in the grinder.


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

I aways tend to have few bags on the go, mainly as my drinking is equally split between French Press, drip and espresso. I'm also keen to avoid having to fall back onto more readily available, but lesser, beans as I just can't see the point of drinking them.

At the moment, the following are open:

Stumptown - Indonesia Gajah Aceh

Stumptown - Hair Bender

Monmouth Coffee - Balmaadi Estate

Has Bean - Guatemala El Bosque Amatitlan Red Bourbon (home roasted for espresso)

Two packs arrived from Square Mile today, so one will no doubt be opened before the day's out.


----------

